# Cutting down on alcohol!



## m500dpp (Feb 17, 2006)

Yep I guess I had fallen into the middle class common problem of drinking wine every night, slowly increasing and it got to a bottle and a half most nights, which at 61 was not doing me any good.

If I dont start drinking I am fine, but once started.........

Anyway I had to stand back and appreciate that I have been lucky to retire on a decent pension, have 2 really nice cars, decent house and family yet I seemed intent on drinking myself into an early grave!

Last Sunday I drank the usual, but deliberately did not buy any wine in so did not drink all through the week (not much of an achievement but the first time I have been a day without a drink in ages, let alone a week!)

On Sunday the wife and I shared a bottle, but this week back to orange juice all week.

My aim is to get to the point where I dont drink in the week, and only share one bottle at the weekend. I will maybe once a month have a few beers, that isnt the problem wine does it for me!

I am seeing some benefits already:

- Our shopping bill has gone down, we are going to save around £250 a month!
- I was less sharp in my driving which was worrying as I love my cars and driving, this is getting better now.
- Sleeping wasnt easy at first, but this is getting easier.

If I'm honest I could demolish a bottle right now, but I'm not going to, I have an orange juice waiting for me in the garage!

OK it's only into my second week, but I am in the right frame of mind, and to be honest I am not embarrassed about this, many of my friends of similar age drink similar amounts or more, it is a common problem!

If anyone in a similar position wants to join in feel free!


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

At your age if you`ve been drinking heavy for a number of years you will have some degree of liver damage, how much depends upon the amount of alcohol, how long you have been consuming alcohol and luck but its never too soon to abstain and allow the liver to regain some of its former health providing it hasn`t deteriorated to the irreversible stage of cirrhosis.
10 years ago I finally gave up the booze after having my second gastrointestinal bleed due portal hypertension caused by cirrhosis of the liver.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

If giving up on drinking 1.5 bottles a night is only going to save you £250 per month, the stuff probably wasn't worth drinking anyway. :lol:

Best of luck with it.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

I used to live next to a pub, went in for a few pints every night just as I felt I had to to say hi :lol:

Anyway, one day I realised just how much weight I'd put on over time and how unhealthy I felt and just stopped for well over a year

Now I have the occasional pint if i take my dad for a meal or something maybe once a month if that, then a couple at xmas 

Didn't find it hard to say no to drinks and still don't now, even thiugh I was only 20 and everyone wondered why I wasn't a drinker and how I could resist, just will power

Lost 2 stone since stopping and didn't do any extra dieting or exercise so it done some good at least


----------



## fester165 (Jan 24, 2011)

ive cut down to just the weekends now but that's more down to the lower drink driving limit up here now


----------



## Pip66 (Dec 17, 2014)

I know exactly what you mean, very easy to get into..... Very HARD to stop. 
I'm trying to cut down, I've also started going to swimming lessons as well.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Kerr said:


> If giving up on drinking 1.5 bottles a night is only going to save you £250 per month, the stuff probably wasn't worth drinking anyway. :lol:
> 
> Best of luck with it.


By my reckoning that's an average of approx £6 a bottle, you can buy some very decent wines for that price.

More worryingly I hope the OP wasn't driving the morning after a bottle and a half the night before.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

S63 said:


> By my reckoning that's an average of approx £6 a bottle, you can buy some very decent wines for that price.
> 
> More worryingly I hope the OP wasn't driving the morning after a bottle and a half the night before.


If we were rounding to the nearest whole number, it would be nearer £5. That's not in keeping with middle class drinking.

Drinking a bottle and a half of wine from 6pm at night would see an average person clear, not even pushing the limit, by 6am.

They say the average person can digest 1 unit of alcohol per hour. There will be about 12 units of alcohol in 1.5 bottles of wine.

So 1.5 bottles of wine consumed from dinner on will see the majority of people ok the following morning.


----------



## kenny wilson (Oct 28, 2008)

You two gonna fall out again:lol:


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

kenny wilson said:


> You two gonna fall out again:lol:


I don't remember falling out with him?


----------



## fester165 (Jan 24, 2011)

if you shop around you can get plenty of good wines for half price down to around 5-6 a bottle


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

fester165 said:


> if you shop around you can get plenty of good wines for half price down to around 5-6 a bottle


It was a joke about middle class. It's gone now......


----------



## Rundie (Oct 2, 2007)

You think you've got a problem, my favourite 'tipple' is Special Brew at the moment !!


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Rundie said:


> You think you've got a problem, my favourite 'tipple' is Special Brew at the moment !!


Your type were in the news today.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/blogs-magazine-monitor-30795336

Tramp Juice.:lol:


----------



## m500dpp (Feb 17, 2006)

> At your age if you`ve been drinking heavy for a number of years you will have some degree of liver damage, how much depends upon the amount of alcohol, how long you have been consuming alcohol and luck but its never too soon to abstain and allow the liver to regain some of its former health providing it hasn`t deteriorated to the irreversible stage of cirrhosis.
> 10 years ago I finally gave up the booze after having my second gastrointestinal bleed due portal hypertension caused by cirrhosis of the liver.


Scary, not had any health issues at all, but it's a sound reason to be cutting right back. As a family we have a rule that we either drink or drive, regarding the morning after I dont drive till later on so am well clear legally, but as I said I have realised I was not as sharp as I used to be /should be and I think cutting out will help in this aspect as well.

Thanks for the responses, I am aware it's a very common issue, and not the easiest to deal with


----------



## Rundie (Oct 2, 2007)

Kerr said:


> Your type were in the news today.
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/blogs-magazine-monitor-30795336
> 
> Tramp Juice.:lol:


As many friends have pointed out today :thumb:
The worry is I started with a can when I got in from work for a 'quick fix' to help me chill out and then this isn't enough so I go to two, then three, then four. (now, bear in mind it's 9% ABV rocket fuel !).
I'm now back down to one can, I look forward to and enjoy this at the end of a hard day but it's so easy to get carried away. 
Funny really as I'm late 40's and have gone all my life not bothering for months at a time to drink alcohol yet stresses of the last few years convinced me I needed a drink each day ?


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I gave it up completely for 19 months and didn't miss it.


----------



## Rundie (Oct 2, 2007)

Ross said:


> I gave it up completely for 19 months and didn't miss it.


What about drink ?


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

I used to drink EVERY Friday and Saturday night at least. Sometimes 4 cans, sometimes 8 cans, sometimes more. Never less than 4 cans though. Usually just in the house with the Mrs. 

My Mrs is up the duff so she's not drinking. I've not quite stopped but really don't get the urge to drink any more. I bought four 330ml bottles on Saturday and I've still got two left. 

What I have done is bought some much nicer tipples - since I'm not drinking as much I can afford to drink better quality stuff! I'm really enjoying going to specialists and buying stuff from all over the country/world and appreciating the different flavors. 

I'm really surprised that I'm coping so well with it. I've probably been in the habit for since 2001 when I started drinking socially/legally.

At first it was very weird. Something seemed missing watching the usual Friday/Saturday night TV without a drink in my hand. Eating the usual Friday/Saturday night take-away without a drink in my hand. Once I broke the cycle and focused on changing the habit I was fine. It was very strange at first and just felt wrong not having a drink.


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

m500dpp said:


> Scary, not had any health issues at all,


Very pleased to hear it but heres the thing....you don`t have any until its too late.


----------



## m500dpp (Feb 17, 2006)

> Very pleased to hear it but heres the thing....you don`t have any until its too late.


May as well start drinking again then!!!!!:lol:


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

I have stopped since new year. Not missing it at all, and i really do feel better for it.


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

I didn't think I was that bad till I read through this, think I need to cut down drinking 

Ironically I was just on about going to the pub about 20 minutes ago lol


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

I used to go through 2 litres of morgans rum a week until i realised it wasnt doing me any good, i had already stopped going out to my local.

After 9 months i bought an air rifle £500, Night vision £400, scope £270 along with all manor of accessories. I also stopped smoking 4 months ago, being healthy is boring...


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

I used to be getting a bit silly also last year was almost doing a bottle of wine every night, now i stick to friday/saturday. usally go out & get pollatic friday nigtht & just have a few on saturday. enjoy it like that more & dont think its excessive for my age (26)


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

bradleymarky said:


> I used to go through 2 litres of morgans rum a week until i realised it wasnt doing me any good, i had already stopped going out to my local.
> 
> After 9 months i bought an air rifle £500, Night vision £400, scope £270 along with all manor of accessories. I also stopped smoking 4 months ago, being healthy is boring...


Sound like your about to start spying on people and putting a cap in there ass ..


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Steve said:


> Sound like your about to start spying on people and putting a cap in there ass ..


I was thinking that was the sort of crap I buy and ideas i have when I'm drunk, not sober. :lol:

I wonder what he bought when on the drink?


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

Kerr said:


> I was thinking that was the sort of crap I buy and ideas i have when I'm drunk, not sober. :lol:
> 
> I wonder what he bought when on the drink?


Grenades , RPG's...

Could of gone the other way and bought a ticket to see Louie spencer ..


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

Steve said:


> Sound like your about to start spying on people and putting a cap in there ass ..


Ii used to shoot when i was a kid so it was a case of reliving my youth. I eneded up shooting on a farm, rabbits,rats,pigeons anything that would cause the farmer harm.

Going out at night with night vision is pretty cool


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

Kerr said:


> I was thinking that was the sort of crap I buy and ideas i have when I'm drunk, not sober. :lol:
> 
> I wonder what he bought when on the drink?


More drink.


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

OP : glad you're cutting back on poisoning your body and mind. It just ain't worth it.

I stopped yeeeears ago when I realised I was waking up on a Sunday feeling sorry for myself; depression being caused by the stuff!

I used the money I was spending on the toxic waste, and put it into a gym membership - haven't stopped working out since. 
:thumb:


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

I would love to cut down on drinking ad smoking for my health but the problem is I like it too much, don't know what I'd replace it with


----------

